# Underwood's Inks 8oz.



## Sarah Scott (Jul 21, 2013)

I have a nice collection of ink bottles, mostly the common ones embossed with either Waterman's, Sanford's, Carters, Diamond Ink or Sheaffers. However, this bottle seems to me to be less common? I love the shape/design and also the embossed stars on neck. Does anyone know the value? Any info will be helpful.


----------



## Sarah Scott (Jul 21, 2013)

Here is a close up of the embossed stars on neck of bottle. There is a star on the front and back.


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2013)

Similar ones sell in the $20-40 range on Ebay, I don't know about this variant with the 8 ounce embossing though...


----------



## Sarah Scott (Jul 21, 2013)

I was really wondering about this bottle, it seems very unique. I have too seen them in that price range... I might have a guy stopping by tomorrow who is interested in my ink bottle collection, we will see!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 21, 2013)

It's a very pretty bottle, I dunno how scarce it is but any specimen that has those characteristics ought to be desirable on a bottle shelf.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello Sarah,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages & thanks for showing us your Underwood. I suspect it is post 1913 & the Gould Amendment with that ounce mark. Here's one dug by Staunton Dan: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-240769/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#242142

 "John Thomas Underwood is remember more for his role in the early production of the typewriter than he is for his ink bottles.

 Underwood was a entrepreneur, born in England, who began his career in this country in a humble way in 1872. At that time, he began making paper and ink in a barn at New Durham, New Jersey. His skills in chemistry were inherited from his father who had worked with Michael Faraday and invented several inks and copy papers. In 1886, John T. Underwood registered a design for a beautiful ink bottle. The design, pleasing to antique ink bottle collectors, was made in three sizes. With the money made from his fledging ink and paper business, he began manufacturing typewriters after being shown a model patented by by German-born mechanic, franz X. Wagner. the Underwood typewriter company was founded in 1895 and his ink business took a back seat to the new technology. the company continued making and selling ink in bottles well into the 20th century

 Material adapted from Biographical Dictionary of American Business Leaders By John N. Ingham" 







​


----------



## Sarah Scott (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you so much for the information! I really appreciate it!


----------

